# Is it safe to have a bath after bleeding



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello

I am 10wks + 6 days.

Three days ago I had a heavy bright red bleed which slowed down when I was in A & E.

A scan the next morning showed the baby to be fine  . It showed an area of the sac has detached from the membrane, it is above the baby.

I have continued to feel crampy on and off and to have a brown discharge, sometimes with tiny brown clotty bits in it. I have had cramps on and off from the egg collection onwards, more steadily last two/three weeks.  

I feel like I want to have a warm (not hot) bath but I also wonder if I should avoid? How can I be sure that the cervix is closed?

I have another scan booked for Tuesday.

Thanks so much

Heather


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Brown blood is old blood so will just be from the  heavy bleed you had.  I would steer clear of the bath until your scan but would probably be ok

Good luck

Jan


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Jan 

Thanks for your response. 

I had a shower today and thought "Well its almost as good".

I'll leave it a week or so.

Best wishes

Heather


----------

